

Every last drop - lucantini
http://everylastdrop.co.uk/

======
unimpressive
So who actually takes a five minute shower?

Mine consistently take 10 or 15.

(Weather or not it would be better to take a bath or take a shower is one of
those questions that I'd like to know the answer to but don't care enough to
research.)

~~~
Lightning
It's better (for the environment) to take a bath. You fill up the water once
and you're done. Shower is a constant stream.

------
kushalgandhi009
amazing UI made with HTML5 & CSS3

